# Can Dogs have Ice Cream?



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have never heard of ice cream causing coughing/hacking. He could have picked something up being around other dogs.

I give my dogs real ice cream in the summer. Not a lot, nor everyday, but once in awhile. They love it and have never had a problem.

I hope Rosco is okay. Coughing is frequently a virus, kennel cough. Treatable, so let us know!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My guess would be Kennel cough..... a little ice creme wont hurt them.


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

I've given Gus a little ice cream now and then and it has never seemed to affect him. Hope your boy feels better.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think every dog is different. Just like people. My friend gave her dog a little bit of real ice cream and the dog ended up with diarhea (all over the house too) and got really sick.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I've never had that problem with ice-cream.Would ask the vet about kennel cough.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure ice cream wouldn't cause it - mighta picked up something from one of the other dogs or possibly an allergy from the outing. Keep us posted.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ice cream is fine with most dogs I would think kennel cough.

Hooch


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

well i called the vet and they said they wouldn't be able to tell, unless i brought him in. But my boyfriend wants to wait one more day, since he hasn't coughed/hacked all day today. I'm going out of town today, so i'm going to be worried the whole 10 days i'm gone! I told my boyfriend if he even hacks/cough A LITTLE he better take him to the vet! LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would take him into the vet before you leave, if you are worried he (BF) wont take him. I give mine a small amount of ice cream every now and then and it doesnt bother them. I also give to tablespoons of vanilla to Beau after his seizures to help his blood sugar come back up. And that never bothers him. It does sound like kennel cough or something he picked up on the camping trip. I hope he feels better soon.​


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*Ice Cream*

I give Kelso about 6 teaspoons of Vanilla Ice Cream every night after dinner.
He and I share it after dinner as our dessert. He also gets about 2 tablespoons of unsalted peanuts. (Unsalted peanuts settle your stomach)

Vet didn't find a problem with this. Have been doing it for three years now.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thor just loves ice cream. He gets it as a treat on special occasions. Just make sure you don't give a dog chocolate ice cream and he should be fine. Hope Rosco is feeling better. Take him to the vet if you're worried - I'm too much of a worry wart to wait another day.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't give my pets icecream.
I did have a dog with Kennel Cough.
Why not check it out with the Vet so that your dog will be more comfortable?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Mine love ice cream and get it from time time When we knew we were going to lose our 12 1/2 year old Irish Setter to bone cancer we let him have ice cream all tahe time. If we had banana splits, he had one complete with toppings, whipped cream and cherries--jut no nuts. The last thing I gave him just before taking him to send him to the bridge was a large bowl of Blue Bell Buttered pecan ice cream, about the only one he ever got that had nuts in it--he loved nuts, i just didn't let him have them.


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

I honestly wouldn't be worried about it. If it only happened when he ate the ice cream and then it stopped, it could have just been the temperature of the ice cream that made him cough. I have a brother that is sensitive to cold, and he starts coughing when he eats ice cream.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We've never had problems with ice cream either.....we occassionally get them ice cream cones from McDonald's or Dairy Queen....


----------



## Beanie'sMom (Jul 7, 2007)

We've never had problems with ice cream either... used to go get a soft-serve for our previous two goldens... now Beanie loves it too! VANILLA ONLY!
If you want to avoid ice cream, Frosty Paws is a great alternative -- it's at the grocery store. Beanie loves those too!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep, vanilla only. I gave Daisy blueberry once and she threw it up.

When Daisy was a puppy and we lived on Friday Harbor in the San Juan Islands, I would take her down to the docks and get her an ice cream cone ... the tourists got a real kick out of that. Someone from China took a picture of her once, eating her ice cream cone.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I have always given my dogs soft vanilla cones, the baby cones once a week at Kurvers Ice Cream. They are a family owned business and their soft ice cream is the best. I have always taken my dogs there once a week to get a soft ice cream cone and they love it. No coughing or choking. Brinkley is at a point now where she goes right up and rooooooos them what she wants. LOL!!!! They see her coming and they have it ready for her. They love her there.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My only concern with ice cream cones has always been brain freeze. She was pretty good about going slow when she was a puppy but then she got this weight issue so no more ice cream. Now when she gets one she wants to eat it too fast, like it's going to disappear.

How do y'all deal with brain freeze?


----------

